# Tips for First Celsius Spray



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Any gotchas for my first Clesius spray tomorrow morning? Applying to the entire yard this time to try to knock out whatever weed it is that @gatormac2112 has and has really gone nuts in my yard recently. Obviously getting the app rate right is important. Using a surfactant.

Anything outside the ordinary that I should think of?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You're doing a broadcast to the entire area, right?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Go easy, you don't have to drench it, just enough to mist it. Celsius doesn't kill very quickly after the spray, so be patient. Use tracking dye, and PPE.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

@Movingshrub Yeah, broadcast spraying this first time. You can see in this picture from about a week ago the takeover in the bottom right corner (also crazy to compare that picture to today and the amount of green-up that has happened w/the 85-90 degree temps).



@Colonel K0rn PPE?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Make sure you've calibrated your sprayer, I don't use tracking dye, I just follow the mowing lanes and eyeball how wide it's spraying. Not as exact as dye, but I just hate messing with dye, it gets everywhere :lol:

Make sure it's not too windy before proceeding, and make sure you mix the right amount. I did the high dose which I believe was 1 teaspoon per gallon per 1000 square feet. I probably could have done half that dose.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Just come up with a system.

Do you have any idea how much water you will use when spraying the entire area?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

PPE - Personal Protective Equipment, aka, long sleeves, rubber boots, long pants and some disposable gloves. Also, if you haven't got a scale for grams, get one. Makes measuring it out so much easier. Make sure you have calibrated your sprayer. It's ok to spray a lot of water, and get your pace down, as well as how much water you're going to need for 1K ft². Once you add those tiny grains of goodness, it's a different game.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't measure Celsius on a scale, the label says the high dose is 1 teaspoon = .113 oz

I do wear long pants, rubber boots and rubber gloves


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

$10. Worth it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> $10. Worth it.


+1


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> $10. Worth it.


I have one, I just don't see the point for Celsius

EDIT: I realize how flippant that sounds after reading it. It's always best to measure to be sure.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Got the scale. I've sprayed PreE before, so have a pretty good idea of my spray rate. I'll do a calibration before I spray, though. Will do the medium rate just in case my calibration is a little off


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think multiple medium rate apps is probably a good approach.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe I'm an oddity- I have scales around my house to go to .000 because of brewing and such.

As a chemist- PPE for Celsius is flip flops and shorts.

There ain't much for herbicides I've found that we can use in our yards that a shower afterward won't fix.

That said- stick to middle ground app. I think I pissed off a few areas with Celsius/ dismiss last year late in the season because of goosegrass. Went full rage mode and my grass ain't happy.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> PPE for Celsius is flip flops and shorts.
> 
> There ain't much for herbicides I've found that we can use in our yards that a shower afterward won't fix.


I was cavalier about PPE until I had bleach and TSP splash into my eye AROUND my safety glasses, leaving me with everything having halos around it, ala Van Gogh's stary night, for a few days.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > PPE for Celsius is flip flops and shorts.
> ...


Fully understood! We all have our level of " oh hell no" and locked it up and made it safer.

I work with chemicals so harsh and nasty I have to have permits, EPA certs, and DEA numbers to use them, and if you respect the capability and reactions then you can act accordingly. We all act accordingly to our own perceived dangers.

Celsius however, is child's play. Take a shower if you use it on a windy day.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Celsius however, is child's play. Take a shower if you use it on a windy day.


Yep, I'm in that camp. My PPE is usually shorts and an old pair of mowing shoes.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius however, is child's play. Take a shower if you use it on a windy day.
> ...


+1


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So does anyone use a surfactant?


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> So does anyone use a surfactant?


I have had great results with out a surfactant when the temps are 90+. Anything below that and I would use a surfactant to ensure you get a good kill.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I used 2,4D with dicamba, celsius, and additional surfactant (some comes with the 2,4D) all at the middle rate. I should have done before and after pics but it absolutely nuked the weeds in my buddy's yard. He had 8-12" high weeds all over the place.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

UGADawg said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone use a surfactant?
> ...


+1 :thumbup:



Spammage said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


+2 I rarely if ever use PPE, the way I look at is that we are using such small quantities of the stuff every so often so any side effects would be minimal at best.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Got it down this morning. Perfect weather for it. No winds made life easy. Calibrated and thought I could spray my 3k backyard with 2 gallons, but figured why risk it. Put the medium rate down but used 4 gallons to apply it and went over the yard twice. Just about perfect. Now we'll play the waiting game.

How long are you supposed to wait before mowing? Andaybe db question but didn't see it on the label. Do I need to water after applying?


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Also, maybe I'm doing something wrong...I find my tracker dye to be almost invisible when I spray. Especially now that my Celebration has greened up. Am I just not using enough?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Also, maybe I'm doing something wrong...I find my tracker dye to be almost invisible when I spray. Especially now that my Celebration has greened up. Am I just not using enough?


I ignored the recommended amount of dye and add enough so I can see it. Just add more.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I do the same thing, apply half dose in 4 gallons over 8000 square feet, then do it over again 90 degrees to the first pass.

I can't stand using dye. If you can walk a straight line along a mowing stripe you can do it without dye, especially if you are making two passes in different directions.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Got it down this morning. Perfect weather for it. No winds made life easy. Calibrated and thought I could spray my 3k backyard with 2 gallons, but figured why risk it. Put the medium rate down but used 4 gallons to apply it and went over the yard twice. Just about perfect. Now we'll play the waiting game.
> 
> How long are you supposed to wait before mowing? Andaybe db question but didn't see it on the label. Do I need to water after applying?


Wait a day or two if you can. Don't water in. 
Will take 3-4 weeks for complete kill of anything out there.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

UGADawg said:


> I have had great results with out a surfactant when the temps are 90+. Anything below that and I would use a surfactant to ensure you get a good kill.


Tractor supply has this on sale. Do you guys recommend any particular brand of surfactant?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Shorts and sandals +1

Marking dye on the other hand is serious stuff lol


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> UGADawg said:
> 
> 
> > I have had great results with out a surfactant when the temps are 90+. Anything below that and I would use a surfactant to ensure you get a good kill.
> ...


Looks great! I should pick some up at that price.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Marking dye on the other hand is serious stuff lol


No kidding - if marker dye were five loaves and two fish, I could feed 5,000 with it too; that stuff just goes and goes.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> > Marking dye on the other hand is serious stuff lol
> ...


I get the stuff on my hand all the time. I'm a corporate lawyer and get the strangest looks in the office the next day when half my hand is faded blue. :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Jericho574 said:
> ...


That's why I opt not to use it. No matter how careful I am I get blue stuff where I don't want it :lol:


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah...well, there was that one time that I used my Chapin for the first time...and evidently I misthreaded the lid. Threw the backpack on, filled with Prodiamine and tracker dye...within seconds I realized I was wearing a pretty large amount that sloshed right out of the backpack. Made for a an odd look....blue/green streaks all the way from my shoulders to the back of me knees basically.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Even when wearing thick gloves, yesterday I managed to have blue fingers by the end.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Same issue with the dye. I'm guessing its my cheap Walmart 1 gallon sprayer, but I can only see it if I look really close.

This will be my first year using Celsius as well. I'm going to do two mid label application as well. It is starting to warm up in Dallas. (soil temps in the upper 50s) When should I apply my first application?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

lvlikeyv said:


> Same issue with the dye. I'm guessing its my cheap Walmart 1 gallon sprayer, but I can only see it if I look really close.
> 
> This will be my first year using Celsius as well. I'm going to do two mid label application as well. It is starting to warm up in Dallas. (soil temps in the upper 50s) When should I apply my first application?


When temps are 75 and above is when I use it.


----------

